# Subcon or Con ?



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

I have recently started on side 3 of the tapes and as you know it is talking about the spinning wheel, well etc, my question is this.Do we automatically come back to this imagery via the subcon' even when in a concious state or do we have to conciously come back to this imagery via the subcon' and use it dependent on if we are having a D attack or have C to alleviate the symptoms.I am not sure if I am making sense with this or if I am putting my point over clearly enough.Supposing if I was at work or out somewhere and had a D attack would I have to find somewhere quiet in order to go into a hypnotic state to think about the imagery or would the subcon'automatically takes care of this without me doing anything?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

jb, An excellent question!







I know for myself, when I was having a D attack I would automatically think about the hypno program itself (Consciously, well from all appearances anyway,







). Once I thought of the hypno, I would then remember the wheel and turn it appropriately. When I was having pain, except for this recent episode (probably cause I was outta practice), as soon as I would feel it creeping up, I would just think of different imagery from the program(you have to pick what image you like) and concentrate on relaxing me. Like watching my shoulder position, my breathing etc. If my shoulders were UP, relaxing them and taking a nice even breath from my gut while thinking of said image or talking myself of said image would back the pain off. I think I would call it a conscious reminder to the subconscious. Pain is a tough nut for me to crack and it is severe, so keep that in mind.Being that I have a short attention span, in the beginning this was a little funny. I'm trying to converse with the kids, cook dinner etc. and all of a sudden the pain would creep up and there I am trying to answer the kids questions, get the dinner in the oven and talk to myself at the same time. It literally takes only seconds to "talk to myself", but when things get busy, those seconds are at a premium.







Now afterawhile and with practice, I bet eventually I will be "consciously out of the picture". The subcon will probably do whatever it needs to without my conscious awareness.But let Mike or Eric have a crack at this excellent question too. This is just what I do and have done so far. And keep in mind we are all different.Hang in there.







BQ


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Hi JB,For me, I just relax, remember going through the rosy glow, then go into the golden light. Then I put my foot on the brake & I don't pay much attention to the wheels. I do it consciously, but I guess you could say I'm "hypnotized", but it's quick.This didn't work for me until after day 90 - hope it works earlier for you, but if it doesn't, be patient.







LTL


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi jb,There are some on the BB who used the program who can't even remember what is said on the tapes.... they fell asleep thru the whole thing, and don't recall any of the imagery. and yet, they have said they are doing well.This would tell us that basically the program works on the subconcious level, and that, as Mike says in the introduction, you don't have to "do" anything.However, many people do concsciously think about the imagery and try to apply it in their lives.The thing is, you can do this as well in that it just reinforces what the subconscious has learned to do.So there are both those who "consciously" decide to do a mini self-hypno session, and there are others who have been helped without this technique. Whatever is right for you... I have actually consciously thought to myself when feeling a D attack coming, to stop that, I don't have time for it now. Many times I am successful in stopping it! Others here are able to do so all the time!So in answer to your question, it works BOTH ways! It is not essential for you to think about it on a conscious level; only if you wish to do so. Many people find it helpful to do this, but it is "down to individual choice" as Mike says!Hope this helped a tad bit.... but maybe confused you!







Take care and be well.... be patient... you will get there!


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

No conscious effort is necessary. You can see that we all have come up with "keywords". Choose a word that will serve as a keyword for you which automatically causes your subconscious mind to kick in and do what it need to do. You may only have to think of the word "castle" for instance, and your subconscious knows to go to your special place.More specifically, it's not meant to stop an IBS D attack, but will help you get through it and perhaps ease your symptoms. This is not magic, and your symptoms will not disappear just by putting on a tape. Eventually however, your subconscious will develop non-IBS patterns and the attacks will not come. Change is slow and subtle, one day you will find you are surprised to realize that you haven't had an attack for a while. It took me six months to see dramatic change but it has been dramatic and permanent.AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

JB, You have gotten good replies.







On this"Supposing if I was at work or out somewhere and had a D attack would I have to find somewhere quiet in order to go into a hypnotic state to think about the imagery or would the subcon'automatically takes care of this without me doing anything? "If your out and about use imagery to balance the wheel, you don't have to be totally relaxed. I can do this sometimes talking on the phone or just concious in general. If you feel something coming on then you can slow the whole process down this way.This will all come together for you however as you progress through the program. Don't worry about it all to much for the moment as your subconcious is still absorbing the info, some of it will just happen and some you will be able to use when and if you need it.


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Dear friends,Thank you for the replies. BQ Your sense of humour is great I keep re-reading your post and having a great laugh. A castle with a revolving door now that has to be something new or are they all built like that where you live.I was however sorry to hear that you have so much pain that cannot be easy to deal with.I'll try to EMAil you on this with a thought if that's o.k. if EMail is enabled on your profile, I'll go take a look.LTL, Marylin, AZmom,Eric Thank you for your excellent comments.It seems that either way round is ok and I think that I need to just keep to the schedule and all will come right in the end. Looks like I'm trying to get ahead of myself (typical of me that is)and perhaps a lot of my questions will be answered later.Thank you so much for caring.It's raining again.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

JB, here in the US of A we don't get all the cool castles you folks in the UK have. So when I think of a castle, it's like the image in a fairy tale illustration. I'd rather have the castles, but I'll settle for the books







As for that imagery thing... I read BQ's post and thought castle??? What castle?? Either that's on side 6, which I haven't heard, or I'm just not remembering it. A lot of times people mention things I don't remember.When I listen to the tapes, I usually either fall asleep, or kinda go in and out of sleep/consciousness. So, for instance, I often remember seeing that wheel, but I'm not really sure where I am or how I got there. Come to think of it, that's the way my dreams usually are too. Anyhow, I remember bits and pieces of the sessions, and after I'm kinda out then come back a little, I used to think wha? How am I here now?? But then I figured I'm just gonna roll with it.  I think certain phrases here and there speak to me more than others. And I remember the gist of some things, other things it's like in the back of my mind I can hear Mike saying things when I'm trying to get through a tough time, but I couldn't tell you what he's saying. My subsconscious has some bits memorized, my conscious couldn't help ya. Kinda like if you put me in a Catholic church I'll probably be able to respond appropriately during the mass for the rest of my life, but if you chop out a piece of that mass and ask me what is said I couldn't tell ya. I can talk along with the longish Nicene Creed, but outside of church I'm thinking I *think* I remember how it begins but maybe I'm getting it mixed up with another prayer/creed??I know you're pretty religious, so I hope my church example doesn't get taken the wrong way or misinterpretted...that is just the classic example for me of the power of context and of your subconscious mind to absorb and remember something that your conscious mind has difficulty accessing.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Luna, Worry not. See this link; I will remind you that this was during my _2nd_ go round with the 100 day program. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=11&t=000477&p= I would just continue to "roll with it".







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Luna, the fact your here Mike voice in the back of your mind is a good thing, and that will get stroger.On the castle front, just a idea, castles are fortricies with protective walls. There is more to it then that but just for the mind imagery.







We do need to be careful talking about imagery as people are in different modes of the audio's and everyone interprets things differently. Just fyi


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Last night I was listening to side 3 again (according to my chart I have a day off on Monday, sadly)and I missed some of what was being said because I must have dosed off and then come back round again and picked it up . I am finding that I am taking less notice of what's being said (not on purpose Mike) and can't remember some of it until I listen again. But having read lots of info hear I dont think that matters.Take your point Eric about imagery didn't think of that, sorry!Must remember not to try too hard.Wise words for me.Have a good week everyone. I'm having the week off and decorating my hallway. I didn't know that until yesterday after talking to my wife!!!!! He He BQ my apologies for not emailing you as promised something went wrong with system will try again later in week.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jb, try not to get a head of yourself and all seems well for you at the moment.







Enjoy decorating the halls.







When you look back on all this hopefully it will make more sense and be clearer for you. With this its go with the flow and try not to worry about a thing.


----------

